# Starten von 32 Bit-Programmen unter Windows 7 74 Bit



## Fluedi (2. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ist es eigentlich möglich 32 Bit-Programme unter Windows 7 64-Bit laufen zu lassen???

Habe hier ein Programm, wo der Hersteller schon von sagt, dass es nicht 64-Bit Fähig ist. Mein Kollege sagte allerdings dass es unter Windows 7 Ultimate eine Funktion gibt, XP zu simmulieren. Konnte allerdings nicht sagen ob es dann unter 32 Bit simuliert oder 64 Bit. Welches Programm soll das sein? Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG,

Fluedi


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2010)

Was er meint ist der Virtual Xp Mode:
Download Windows XP Mode
Der emuliert afaik wirklich ein 32bit WinXP.

Generell ist auch ein 64bit Windows fähig 32bit Programme aus zu führen. Nur Treiber müssen in 64bit vorliegen und 16bit(manch alter Installer) geht wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (2. September 2010)

Die meisten 32-Bit Programme dürften auf Win 7 64-Bit laufen. Bei älteren Programmen könnte es Schwierigkeiten geben. 
Wegen XP Simulierung: Du kannst auch die Professional Version nehmen, da sparst du einwenig Geld. Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM: Amazon.de: Software

Edit: Olstyle war schneller . Mein Post ist überflüssig.


----------



## Sash (2. September 2010)

solange die software nicht 9-10j alt ist, läuft es.


----------

